# music to stir the blood



## oly_for_prez (Mar 15, 2006)

hi all

i'm relatively new to the world of classical music and i am having a little trouble finding things to listen to.

can anyone help me out with some recommendations for music. my prefrence is for the louder more stirring instrumental pieces as apposed to the calmer more relaxing tracks.

any help would be appreciated 

thanks
oly


----------



## glezzery (Apr 3, 2006)

If you like stirring Orchestral Music, get these:
Holst "The Planets" John Eliot Gardiner-Philharmonia
Janacek "Sinfonietta" Szell and the Cleveland Orch.
Handel "Music for Royal Fireworks" John Eliot Gardiner
Walton "Symphony no. 1"
Bartok " Concerto for Orchestra"
Shostakovich "Symphony No. 10" Karajan/Berlin
Prokofiev "Symphony No. 5"
Stravinsky "The Rite of Spring" and "Petrushka" Ballets
Mussorgsky/Ravel "Pictures at an Exhibition" and "Night on Bald Mountain" Sinopoli
Holst "Military Suites"
Beethoven "Symphony No. 3 and 5" John Eliot Gardner/Orchestre Revolutionaire
Try any of these while doing nothing else, JUST LISTEN. You can find some great George Szell/Cleveland Orch. Recordings from the 60s of most of the above for cheap!
And remember, listen repeatedly until you understand something, themes that repeat or a storyline. If you don't get it at first, give it another shot. Some of my favorite things didn,t hit me at first. The sign of GOOD MUSIC, but the above ALL have instant appeal! Most of these pieces start somewhere and end somewhere. The fun part is the trip!


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

if you're starting out on classical music and you're looking for colossal texture and rhythm, i'd suggest you try out the more recent composers. stravinsky and rachmaninoff would be good starts. welcome to the world of the temperamental classical music (ancient to contemporary classical!) cheers!!!


----------



## Grunthos (Apr 18, 2006)

I would also reccomend Rachmaninov.
Esp. his 2nd and 3rd piano concrto's and his Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini.
Good stuff.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Go for Russian composers. A bit of Beethoven, Rossini and Mozart too.


----------



## Cadenza (Sep 24, 2012)

Pay attention to the final movements of big symphonies. 
Dvorak's ninth, Saint Saens third, or Brahms' first will get you started...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Music does do that blood stirring thing, it is true.

Only thing is, ALL music does it, even the crappy kind.

What kind is that, you ask? Well, that would be telling.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

How about,...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Some of these do have some quieter passages, but they're great for building tension for the passages that 'stir the blood'.

Samuel Barber - Piano Concerto
Samuel Barber - Medea's Dance of Vengeance
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Benjamin Britten - Four Sea Interludes
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition 
Respighi - The Pines of Rome
Aaron Copeland - Fanfare for the Common Man
Penderecki - Violin Concerto #2


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

This is always my go-to piece when I want something truly blood-stirring:


----------



## aakermit (Nov 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture would certainly fit your requirement.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Beethoven and Wagner


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

There are few things I've heard that stir my blood more than this section to the finale:

(of the movement, of course...I, like many, often forget this is only a single movement )


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing to stir the blood like a good march! Here's one from Berlioz:






And one from Tchaikovsky!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

And don't forget Haydn's Creation:

Aria: Rollend in schäumenden Wellen:






Chorus: The Heavens are Telling the Glory of God






Sunrise and aria: 'In Vollem Glanze'






Aria: Mit Würd und Hoheit angetan






Aria: Nun scheint in vollem Glanze der Himmel


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

From those wonderful people at Classic FM










The Ride of the WalkyresDance of the Knights Jupiter, the Bringer of JollityRhapsody in BlueSabre Dance"Pomp and Circumstance,"La réjouissanceHo-DownThe Flight of The Bumble BeeA Night on the Bare MountainCrown Imperial1812

The spell check has problems with Copland. It doesn't allow h-o-e for some reason.


----------

